# The Pottery Graveyard, June 2014



## Dugie (Jul 10, 2014)

This site has been done to death I know but as I am new to this please forgive me 

*Brief History*
Founded in 1842 however, the business was originally located a short distance away in Gaulkthorn, an outlying area of Oswaldtwistle. In 1860 they moved thebusiness to Broadfield, then in 1900 his son set up the pottery on the present site. From then on the pottery stayed put and the business passed down from father to son until it's decline. The last mandatory accounts, made up to 3rd May, were submitted to Companies House in 2010, with the comment, "Nature of business, dormant company"


https://flic.kr/p/o6UyLM

*My Visit*
After seeing so many reports about this little gem hidden away I just had to take a look for myself. After locating the site on the internet which was not easy, a week later I was in the car and on my way.

The site is hidden by trees and overgrown hedge lines which was not always the case as I have seen photos where the hedges are none existent, however this made it quiet, peaceful and easier to explore.

After arriving I decided to take a walk around the site and my first thoughts were that the buildings have deteriorated badly over the past few years, I was just hoping that the inside was not the same.

After locating an entry point into the building I was in, all I will say is that straight away I noticed that lots of items I had seen pictured in other reports were no longer there. I am hoping that the current owner has removed these and that they have not been taken by people who have visited.

Contrary to popular belief most people who like to visit these places are not doing it just to take trinkets, however, there will always been some bad eggs. I personally visit these places to document the building before it is to late and gone forever, not to steal.

Overall I enjoyed this explore even though it was a shame to see items missing or removed from site. I only spent an hour here as I had forgotten my tripod which meant that some pictures I wanted to take was impossible due to the dark areas inside. A re-visit is needed.

Ok, time for some photos.... 

*Shop Entrance*

https://flic.kr/p/nP95tn


https://flic.kr/p/nP9fFr

*
Out Building*
Before trying to locate an entry point into the main building I decided to take a look in the barn that was just off to the right of the main area. The barn as you will see looked like a dumping ground. Bits of all types of stuff just slung in over the years


https://flic.kr/p/o5jAMW


https://flic.kr/p/o7n4ur

*Inside the Shop*
After locating an existing entry point I was in, this is what greeted me.

Sorry about the blur on some of the photos, as I mentioned earlier I had forgotten my tripod and it was becoming very hard work to get some decent photos due to the bad light inside. Low light means longer exposure and with no tripod, well, nightmare is the only real word to use.


https://flic.kr/p/nXsTiw

Items are scattered all over the floor and surfaces in this room. The table caught my eye first with a cluster of random items wanting to be photographed.


https://flic.kr/p/nSt5eY


https://flic.kr/p/nTPaCX


https://flic.kr/p/nTPhmX

*Work Area*
As I walked out of the shop I passed through a kitchen that looked like it had been hit by a bomb, Then I entered in to what must have been the work area. This area is tricky under foot, you will see why in the photos.

The roof was collapsed on top of old machinery, unfinished pottery, work tables, pottery wheels and much more stuff.

A common pulley and shaft runs belts to various machines. This was normal Victorian industrial practice.


https://flic.kr/p/oaybzu

The sheer amount of stuff left lying around is crazy. This is one of the work benches.


https://flic.kr/p/o9fA6j

Final shot from the work area is some of the pottery, I say some there was hundreds of pieces lying around.


https://flic.kr/p/odJi9a

*Machinery Area*
Next up was the machinery area, in the photo you see a rather large contraption, This machine pressed the excess water out of the clay after it has been cleaned of stones.

Also in the photo you can see two small transport trolleys, there was another in the room just out of shot as well. Underneath the trolleys you can just about see a very rusty typewriter.


https://flic.kr/p/nVPTh7


https://flic.kr/p/odSkVY

As you can see this room has plenty to look at and believe me I gave my camera a work out.

After taking silly amounts of photos I opened the door which was connected to the final area of the site and was greeted with this...


https://flic.kr/p/nXtcMq

No stopping me now I thought and slowly worked my way through tangles of Fern, Half way in and it became apparent I had been fooled. Hiding in amongst the Ferns was thorns that felt like razor wire! However I managed to make it out alive with all my limbs still attached.

*Final Area*
Just at the edge of the deadly fern field is what looked like, well to me anyway a small furnace of some kind.


https://flic.kr/p/oeUuro

This area again was the same as most places on site. Lots of pottery lying around with machinery mixed in, I know, its a pottery site what should I have expected!

Some personal items were also in this area as you can see in this photo.


https://flic.kr/p/obXo2K


*Final Thoughts*
I found this site fascinating & a little eerie which was strange as I never felt that when I visited places like Whittingham Asylum. Why do I feel eerie here? Maybe it is due to the presence of personal items left behind. Seeing names and faces of those people who owned & worked here.

None the less, this was a nice place to look around. Some areas are in bad shape and other areas are not to bad. As all explores I am glad that I have been able to locate and visit this place before it disappears by either demolition or being swallowed up by mother nature.

The only bad parts of the explore was: Seeing so many items missing from this place, I wish people could just take photos and nothing more & Forgetting my tripod, this made documenting the site hard work at times due to lack of light.

Finally when I got home I realised I had missed a room on site, I know where it is as I walked passed it and made a mental note to check it out. Mental note failed, as I forgot.

That means I feel a revisit will be needed in the future to see the room, this time with my tripod in tow!

Thanks for reading,

Dugie


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 10, 2014)

Another great post, I enjoyed your write up!
What a fab location, very interesting, shame things are being removed!


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 10, 2014)

Realy enjoyed this, nicely done. Tea and bics 35p? Bargain!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 10, 2014)

Wow, lots there to photograph still! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dugie (Jul 10, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Another great post, I enjoyed your write up!
> What a fab location, very interesting, shame things are being removed!



Thanks for the comment, I really enjoyed this place.


----------



## Dugie (Jul 10, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> Realy enjoyed this, nicely done. Tea and bics 35p? Bargain!



Thanks, I was the only one in the shop and was stood at the counter for 10 minutes but no staff arrived to serve me ! There loss 35p loss


----------



## Dugie (Jul 10, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Wow, lots there to photograph still!
> Thanks for sharing



There is mate, I missed a room so I need to go back for that and to have a better look around, this time with my tripod in tow.

Dugie


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 10, 2014)

Great write up and cracking images amazing look at the pottery thru a different lens.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 10, 2014)

Stunning report. I really like your style of photography and processing


----------



## Dugie (Jul 10, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> Great write up and cracking images amazing look at the pottery thru a different lens.





DirtyJigsaw said:


> Stunning report. I really like your style of photography and processing



Thanks guys I appreciate it.

Dugie


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 10, 2014)

Nicely shot there dude. I really enjoyed my wander through here. Still loads left to photograph, although I do agree that stacks of items seem to have vanished in the wind?


----------



## smiler (Jul 10, 2014)

Lovey report and pics Dougie, really enjoyable the next time you visit the site you could take a scythe and cut down the bracken, might be a few good pics hiding there, alternatively of course you could wait until winter either way I should take your own tea and biccies the service there seems very unreliable,,, Many Thanks


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 10, 2014)

Very nicely shot. Not seen any from here for a while.


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 10, 2014)

Got to say your photos are rather dark!! No only joking  its hard to say which one is the best? but I would go for the first, what a brilliant set and write up on the place, would love to go here myself thanks for posting


----------



## Dugie (Jul 10, 2014)

Silent Hill said:


> Nicely shot there dude. I really enjoyed my wander through here. Still loads left to photograph, although I do agree that stacks of items seem to have vanished in the wind?



Thanks mate.



smiler said:


> Lovey report and pics Dougie, really enjoyable the next time you visit the site you could take a scythe and cut down the bracken, might be a few good pics hiding there, alternatively of course you could wait until winter either way I should take your own tea and biccies the service there seems very unreliable,,, Many Thanks



Good idea, i bet a few gems are hidden underneath  oh and yes, the service is shocking so i will be taking my flask next time 



LittleOz said:


> Very nicely shot. Not seen any from here for a while.







cunningplan said:


> Got to say your photos are rather dark!! No only joking  its hard to say which one is the best? but I would go for the first, what a brilliant set and write up on the place, would love to go here myself thanks for posting



Thanks for the comment mate. I do agree that my images are darker than most peoples and that just seems to have become my style. No matter how hard i try to make them brighter i always end up back to as above 

Dugie


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 10, 2014)

Dugie said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No don't change them, they are great just as they are


----------



## Dugie (Jul 10, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> No don't change them, they are great just as they are



Phew, cheers buddy 

Dugie


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 12, 2014)

Good report and nice shots mate,it looked like a great mooch fair play..


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 12, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> Got to say your photos are rather dark!! No only joking  its hard to say which one is the best? but I would go for the first, what a brilliant set and write up on the place, would love to go here myself thanks for posting



Hmmm! Put it on our ever increasing list


----------



## Zedstar (Jul 12, 2014)

This has to be the best report I've seen on here... Love the way the photo and write up's go hand in hand... Well done bud
So looks like another place has just been added to my list... Guess that's what you get for coming to this party late...
Great photos, great report and great site 
Cheers bud


----------



## Dugie (Jul 12, 2014)

Onmyown said:


> Good report and nice shots mate,it looked like a great mooch fair play..



Thanks 



Zedstar said:


> This has to be the best report I've seen on here... Love the way the photo and write up's go hand in hand... Well done bud
> So looks like another place has just been added to my list... Guess that's what you get for coming to this party late...
> Great photos, great report and great site
> Cheers bud




Thanks so much Zedstar for the kind words. I just wish I had decided to take this hobby up earlier lets say a few years ago instead of just looking at all the reports. If I had I would have managed to see this place in all its glory a lot earlier.

Thanks again I appreciate the comment.

Dugie


----------

